# Breather Filter installation



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

I just recently purchased a Spectre Performance breather filter. I would like to install it on my 05 LS2 but am unsure of its exact location. I believe it installs where the hose connected to my Typhoon K&N CAI meets the engine?

Any help would be appreciated... Bad idea?
Thanks
Drew


----------

